# Monte Petit Edmundo - Cuban



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

I enjoyed the heck out of this this afternoon with a couple of beers. Lots of nice spice and aged tobacco flavours, and the odd taste of honey sweetness in there too at the start, changing out to more spice and leather with an edge of pepperyness in the second third (especially when exhaled through the nose), and strong spice and leather in the last third. Despite a few burn problems (which I think was caused by the wrapper being over humidified) it only required a couple of touch-ups throughout my smoke. Good rich flavour and short finish throughout, and didn't get bitter on me until I smoked below the last inch.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Awesome Jon, just awesome! Love the ashtray too! Thanks for sharing ! 

CD


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Very nice!! I really enjoy the Edmundo and will be looking into the Petit's very soon.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Grea review; gotta get my hands on one of these.


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Very nice!! I really enjoy the Edmundo and will be looking into the Petit's very soon.


I've tried a couple of the Edmundos as well, but I have to say I prefer the Petit in terms of flavour - I found the Edmundo got harsh a lot quicker than the Petits have for me


----------



## chrisie (Sep 3, 2007)

I've tried the Montecristo and really did not care for it as much as I did the dominican. I liked it but not as much as. The one I tried w/paul was the next size bigger.Don't get mad at me for saying this, it just how I feel. Sorry!


----------



## Jughead (Apr 22, 2007)

Nice pic and review


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Very nice! Great review...and that mini ashtray is wild!


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

chrisie said:


> I've tried the Montecristo and really did not care for it as much as I did the dominican. I liked it but not as much as. The one I tried w/paul was the next size bigger.Don't get mad at me for saying this, it just how I feel. Sorry!


I'm not about to  It's all about personal tastes, after all - me dictating what you should smoke would be kind of pointless, as you may experience any given cigar differently from me 



Labman said:


> Very nice! Great review...and that mini ashtray is wild!


It's pretty useful, when it's not in use it's a flat sheet with the rest clipped down into it - although the ash does have a tendency to blow out of one end if you guess the wind direction wrong! Thanks for the praise on the review - it's my first attempt


----------



## burritosdaily (Jul 2, 2007)

that looks like a great smoke... I would love to try one of those sometime. Great review! Thanks for putting it up...


----------



## BlueyHK (May 18, 2007)

The Pettit Edmundo is a fantastic cigar!


----------

